# White Trash Yacht Club Fall Turkey Fry, Oct 20



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a great group who meet twice each year. Fried mullet in the spring and turkey in the fall. I know some of you PFF'ers are members, just thought I would let others know. It costs $10 a year which includes the two meetings, beer, wine. each couple are asked to bring a dish to share.

This is not a racist group or anything of the sort, just a bunch of Good Ole Boys and Girls that don't care for some snooty yacht clubs. I was invited to join when we first arrived on Bayou Chico, early 90's. I guess my Red Neck and Mississippi background helped.

I will be glad to sponsor anyone - for a :mmmbeer

Tom


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

now that sounds like my kind of crowd!!!!!!

Freebird forever!!


----------



## sharksurfer7494 (Jan 30, 2008)

DAMN THIS IS WHERE I BELONG!!!!!! Hello, I've moved here to the Orlando area almost 2 yrs ago from backwoods Alabama oopsI mean Florence.My yacht is 15ft long and I must work on it before i go back out in it I like surf fishing and need to know who the contact is for registraion or is itreal white trash registration(just show up):bowdown


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

I was a member for several years, but just fell away from it for no particular reason. Agree with flathead though..was always a good time, and good people.



mark


----------

